# RAID 1 e LVM

## 102376

ho questo dilemma:

allora sto facendo le prove su dei dischi virtuali di virtualbox.

ho creato questa situazione

2 dischi 20 gb

su ogni disco 

250MB raid

256 swap

il resto raid

poi dentro l'ultima partizione raid ho creato un grupp di volumi in questo caso solo un disco , ho creato le logic volume di / da 5gb e /home da ~5GB.

quindi se io ho bisogna di spazio in +, semplicemente estendo la partizione lvm home o root.

la mia domanda è questa:

lvm è utile perchè semplicemente aggiungo un altro disco fisico al gruppo di dischi e semplicemnte aggiungo spazio se ne ho bisogno.

è possibile fare la stessa cosa anche se c'è raid?

tipo compro 2 dischi nuovi gli aggiungo in raid e la partizione creata l'aggiungo al GRUPPO LVM e aggiungo spazio alle partzioni virtuali??

```

hda(20GB)                  hdb(20gb)   stessa cosa per questo hd

 \        \                             \

  \         \

   \          \

   250MB   ~12GB               

                       \

                        \

                          \ 

                           raid con la partizione di hdb

                             |

                             raid1

           raid1      

           |                                                               

       diskvg        (VG)                                                       

         |     \                                                                  

         |       \                                                                 

        rootlv home(LV:s)

                               

```

----------

## Scen

Per quanto ne so mi pare che la struttura degli array RAID non sia così flessibile, ovvero una volta che li hai creati, puoi togliere e rimettere dischi, ma NON aggiungerve (quindi [u]incrementando[/b] le dimensioni dell'array). Io per ora ho avuto esperienze con RAID1, che ovviamente ha 2 dischi e la dimensione massima è quella del più piccolo dei dischi, non so bene cosa si riesca a fare con livelli superiori tipo RAID5 o RAID10.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Per quanto ne so mi pare che la struttura degli array RAID non sia così flessibile, ovvero una volta che li hai creati, puoi togliere e rimettere dischi, ma NON aggiungerve (quindi [u]incrementando[/b] le dimensioni dell'array). Io per ora ho avuto esperienze con RAID1, che ovviamente ha 2 dischi e la dimensione massima è quella del più piccolo dei dischi, non so bene cosa si riesca a fare con livelli superiori tipo RAID5 o RAID10.

 

di sicuro il raid 5 è espandibile e avevo sempre pensato che per la sua banalità anche il raid 1 fosse espandibile senza il minimo problema ...

----------

## Scen

Ma come fai ad "espandere" un RAID1?

Crei un array con due dischi, per esempio, da 100Giga. Prendi due nuovi dischi da 200Giga... Al massimo fai un altro array RAID1 da 200Giga, ma quello da 100 resta lì. Se mi sta sfuggendo qualche dettaglio fatemelo presente  :Razz: 

----------

## 102376

infatti io volgio estendere non il raid ma il dischi virtuali in lvm.

quindi da come ho capito, se prendo altri due dischi li metto in raid, questo array non centra nulla con quello di prima, mi trovo un disco raid virtuale che teoricamente posso aggiungere senza problemi al gruppo di dischi per ampliare lvm... e quindi dare spazio dove mi serve o alla home o alla / (root).

giusto? lvexpand.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ma come fai ad "espandere" un RAID1?
> 
> Crei un array con due dischi, per esempio, da 100Giga. Prendi due nuovi dischi da 200Giga... Al massimo fai un altro array RAID1 da 200Giga, ma quello da 100 resta lì. Se mi sta sfuggendo qualche dettaglio fatemelo presente 

 

Mai sostenuto che si espanda la capacità ma si può espandere il raid 1 aggiungendo un altro disco e aumentando la ridondanza.

Aumentando da 2 a 3 dischi un raid 1 incrementeresti la sicurezza ma non lo spazio a disposizione.

----------

## Scen

 *zocram wrote:*   

> infatti io volgio estendere non il raid ma il dischi virtuali in lvm.
> 
> quindi da come ho capito, se prendo altri due dischi li metto in raid, questo array non centra nulla con quello di prima, mi trovo un disco raid virtuale che teoricamente posso aggiungere senza problemi al gruppo di dischi per ampliare lvm... e quindi dare spazio dove mi serve o alla home o alla / (root).
> 
> giusto? lvexpand.

 

Yes. Così vai avanti come un treno  :Cool: 

----------

## nikko96

 *zocram wrote:*   

> infatti io volgio estendere non il raid ma il dischi virtuali in lvm.
> 
> quindi da come ho capito, se prendo altri due dischi li metto in raid, questo array non centra nulla con quello di prima, mi trovo un disco raid virtuale che teoricamente posso aggiungere senza problemi al gruppo di dischi per ampliare lvm... e quindi dare spazio dove mi serve o alla home o alla / (root).
> 
> giusto? lvexpand.

 

Certo,puoi espandere in qualsiasi momento il volume logico(vg,vg00,o come si chiami),con semplici partizioni aggiuntive,o

con partizioni (hd) messi in raid.

Questo lo puoi fare con vgextend dopo aver creato i gruppi fisici con pvcreate;

esempio vuoi aggiungere md3 e sda4 al tuo vg;

```
# pvcreate /dev/md3; pvcreate /dev/sda4; vgextend vg /dev/md3 /dev/sda4
```

Dove vg e il volume-group esistente.

A quel punto lavori di lvextend.

Spero di essere stato chiaro e di aver compreso bene il tuo quesito,ciao.

----------

## 102376

ok, perfetto, ho capito tutto perfettamente.

un altra cosa, è possibile senza trasferire l'intero sistema su un hd di supporto fare il cambio da hd normale ad partizioni lvm?

so che per fare il raid si puo' fare gia da un sistema presistenste, ma con lvm + raid? PENSO DI NO. o mi date qualche speranza?

----------

